# Cut out lesson



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I bet you learned a lot that day. End result is you managed to capture the bees. Nice job and thanks for the post.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Persistence pays off again! Good job!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

That is weird they left brood unless you only captured forragers did you leave comb and bees in the couch ?


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

thanks. Every job is different and you will start coming up with stuff in your mind to make it easier for you. Take your time and never rush. Its fun and a challenge, who ever thought ??


----------



## MattDavey (Dec 16, 2011)

Harley Craig said:


> That is weird they left brood unless you only captured forragers did you leave comb and bees in the couch ?


Yes, there was comb still left in the couch.

I shook the nurse bees off before fitting the comb into frames. I think that they would have mainly been on the bottom or sides of the couch. So the bees that I scooped up and put in the new hive were mainly foragers.

I should have shaken the bees from the combs into the new box instead.


----------

